# Slippery elm for loose stools, and if you have experience with EPI?



## Sunflowers

So, I got a little too enthusiastic and fed Hans a bit of kefir on Tuesday that also contained the grains.

Big mistake, I think. :hammer:

The next day he came down with a case of severely loose stools, crying every night at 3AM to be let out to poo. The first bad stools were very gassy and somewhat foamy. 

He got slightly better, but not much, so this morning, fearing something other than what I thought it was, I grabbed him and off to the vet we went.

The doctor did agree with me that it probably was the kefir grains, but I also brought up the fact that Hans had lost 5 pounds a few months ago. I had doubled his food, but Hans hadn't gained.

The vet wanted to test for EPI. Given his history of digestive issues, I agreed. 
The vet said but he looks borderline underweight and that he would not be worried about that, except for the fact that Hans is always hungry and didn't gain even with the doubled food intake. 

He is a year old and weighs 64 pounds. Vet said he should be 70.

So, 500 bucks later, I am waiting on an EPI test and a complete blood count, and the vet said he is certain he will find something abnormal in the blood work.

However, vet said his coat looks great, his ears were clean as a whistle, and that still means he is OK, nutrition-wise. He does think that if we see EPI and treat it, he will gain with no problem and it may resolve his morning barfing, too.

As for today's diagnosis, it is, of course colitis. Which means, gut inflammation of unknown cause. It could be the kefir, or EPI, or parasites (testing stool sample, should hear back soon) and I did leave the office with a scrip for Metronidazole, but Hans made a much better poo when we returned home, so I am holding off on the drugs and am sticking to the slippery elm for another day. 

And I must brag: the vet absolutely loved Hans's looks and temperament. :wub: My boy greeted the vet with a doggie smile and wagging tail, and stoically remained motionless for the blood draw from his neck, nose to the treats I was holding for him to sniff. 

The vet said he is the best behaved GSD patient that visits him. Two of them, he said, scare him to death. :crazy:

Hans did, however, bark at the vet tech.  I don't know what he didn't like about him, because he was fantastic with every single other person and animal at that clinic, including the kitties, which he whined to be allowed to sniff. 

If you read through this, thank you. 
Here are my questions:

1) Do you use slippery elm for loose stools and colitis, and is there anything else I could give him for intestinal inflammation?

2) What experience do you have with EPI?

Here is a pic of my wonderful boy sitting patiently after his blood draw. Dogs were barking in the back and going nuts, and he did not bark back or acknowledge their carrying on :wub:


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Aww poor puppy  I just love his face!

My holistic vet gave me a bottle of a Chinese supplement called Altarulm (brand name is White Tiger) that has worked great for the diarrhea and intestinal inflammation. It is slippery elm, but also has marshmallow, puerania, licorice, coptis, and scute.

Altarulm | Chinese Herbal Remedies | Qi Herbal Apothecary


----------



## Sunflowers

Thank you so much! :wild:
I do have marshmallow powder, so I will add that to the "glue" I made this morning! Upset with myself for only thinking of the slippery elm yesterday. It might have resolved things sooner.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Sunflowers said:


> Thank you so much! :wild:
> I do have marshmallow powder, so I will add that to the "glue" I made this morning! Upset with myself for only thinking of the slippery elm yesterday. It might have resolved things sooner.



No problem! I hope he feels better soon! I think the marshmallow will really help. I call this the miracle pill because it clears up gastrointestinal problems so quickly-I always keep a few pills in his travel bag, just in case.


----------



## GatorBytes

Activated charcoal for acute...

Colostrum

*I have used it for IBD, gastroenteritis of all kinds, hemorrhagic enteritis, colitis, non-specific diarrheas, absorption deficiencies, pancreatitis, constipation, obstipation, and food allergies. It has helped in all of these conditions and has no adverse side effects*. It is not a panacea for these problems, but it is very effective in aiding the healing process necessary for resolving these conditions. I have noted that homeopathic cases of mine, that I felt were properly repertorized but had not responded, were now responding with the addition of colostrum.

BOVINE COLOSTRUM: THE FORGOTTEN MIRACLE Dogs Naturally Magazine

Trying this brand out on my doggie
AOR All Life Colostrum 120 Vegi Capsules [7263] - $26.99 : Healthy Planet Canada, Canada's Vitamins, Body Building Supplements, Health Food Store

Main Applications
As reported by literature: 
• Immune enhancement. 
• Tissue repair/healing. 
• Muscle development. 
• Intestinal permeability ("leaky gut.")

Immune Factors
Containing both broad spectrum and specific factors, *Colostrum assists the body in combating bacterial, viral, fungal and allergenic marauders*. *Colostrum is the only food that augments the body with the immune factors needed to fight infection*: Immunoglobulins, Leukocytes, Cytokines, Lactoferrin, Interferon and PRP. PRP (Polyproline-Rich Peptides) is the paramount legislator of the thymus gland, which is charged with producing cells to thwart viruses and antigens. PRP harmonizes the immune system, preventing the body from actually attacking itself, as is seen in diseases like MS, Rheumatoid Arthritis, Lupus, Epstein-Barr, and Allergies.


----------



## Sunflowers

What about goat colostrum?


----------



## GatorBytes

Sunflowers said:


> What about goat colostrum?


I can't see why not? I know there are sites that have said thousands of research articles on the subject, but not aware if colostrum in general or bovine spec.?

Does hans have a dairy intolerance? colostrum has trace lactic acid, not supposed to upset lactose allergic people...but if allergic to cow "milk"?...I know goat is suggested for, however, grass fed, hormone free, abx, free produces a lot diff. product...


----------



## Sunflowers

Well, the marshmallow seemed to have finally done the trick... I hope.

No more stools, and he played happily, then took a long nap. 

No Metro needed, so far. I keep paying for these medications and never use them. :crazy:

Anyone have anything to say about EPI?


----------



## Heidigsd

> Anyone have anything to say about EPI?


I sure hope Hans doesn't have it  Nikki was diagnosed two years ago and the best place for info is here: Overview - EPI * Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency

Let us know what you find out and we can help if he is positive for sure 

Michaela


----------



## Sunflowers

Well, he had another very soft poo, so I gave in and gave him a Metronidazole tablet. 
My research shows it would be effective both for the inflammation, and, of course, against Giardia and even other worms, if he has them.

I hope this resolves soon.  He was doing so well, too.

His birthday is on Tuesday and I would hate for him to be sick on that day-- even if he has no earthly idea that he is turning one.


----------



## katdog5911

Marshmallow?


----------



## GatorBytes

katdog5911 said:


> Marshmallow?


LOL...Marshmallow root...sooths enflamed GI tissues


----------



## lzver

We had digestive issues and chronic diarrhea issues with our Jake and had the EPI tests run back in August. They came back fine, but the folks at www.epi4dogs.com said his folate was a little high and talk to my vet about SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth). We put Jake on the antibiotic Tylan and within days he was showing significant improvements. He was on that for 2 months and is still doing good today.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

